# Chicken treats



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Oatmeal treat for my girls.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it cooked? What did you serve it in? I always have leftover oatmeal. Usually it goes in the trash.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh Austin, give it to the chickens. They LOVE cooked oatmeal! When my old man makes himself some, he always has a paper plate full to bring out to the girls. Ya, they're spoiled. I made them a batch yesterday and tossed in a can of apricots with the juice for them. Not something I do every day but as a once in a while just because treat. I put it in one of their empty dishes though.


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Cooked and in a plastic bowl. They love it ! The first time I gave it to them in the coop this winter they had oatmeal flying all over the place ..... They ate every last drop!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll start feeding it to them then. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

No food goes to waste in my house. All leftovers go straight to the girls. I think Macaroni and Cheese might be their favorite.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Nothing goes to waste either especially stale chips !


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> No food goes to waste in my house. All leftovers go straight to the girls. I think Macaroni and Cheese might be their favorite.


I throw out chips and old bread to the chickens, I just never thought of giving them cooked oatmeal.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Found some stale bread in my cupboard & fed it to my girls in little pieces. They LOVED it!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I make a lot of sandwiches over a weeks time (for myself to eat).
Many of the sandwiches include onions and hot peppers (usually green hot peppers).
The outside of the onion slices (near the skin) AND the ends of the peppers get thrown to my chickens.
THEY LIKE IT. When something NEW _to them_ is introduced....there seems to always be ONE who will try it.
The others are so _covetous_ that a "chase" soon ensues. It's hilarious !

*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I make a lot of sandwiches over a weeks time (for myself to eat).
> Many of the sandwiches include onions and hot peppers (usually green hot peppers).
> The outside of the onion slices (near the skin) AND the ends of the peppers get thrown to my chickens.
> THEY LIKE IT. When something NEW to them is introduced....there seems to always be ONE who will try it.
> ...


I noticed that too!!! ONLY Reba would try the new thing and the others would look at her and be all curious. And instead of going to try their own piece they always tried to take hers! It always made me laugh. We got to a point where we would only call Reba and give her the treat first on purpose so she could have it without competition! We lost her a few months ago.


----------

